# Have you had surgery for cataracts?



## Katybug (Sep 2, 2013)

If so, what are the positives and negatives?  I need it, but am being a big baby in making the decision.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)

Neighbor just had it done last week and is very pleased with the results.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2013)

My mother in law had just one eye done, then she was going to do the other if she was happy with the results.  Well she was very upset after the operation, and said she would have seen better without it.  But that was many years ago, I'm sure they've come a long way with the procedure.  Here's a few suggestions on this site for cataracts, and some eye drops that I would want to try before any surgery.  Just some suggestions.  http://www.naturalnews.com/035446_cataracts_surgery_alternatives.html



> Can C Eye Drops have been hailed as a major breakthrough in the treatment of senile cataracts. They are n-acetylcarnosine eye drops (NAC) – a powerful anti-ageing oxidant that has proven benefits to cataract suffers. As the leading brand of cataract drops, Can C Eye Drops offer a tried and tested alternative to surgery in the treatment of senile cataracts.
> 
> Can-C contains a synthesised formulation of the anti-oxidant carnosine known as n-acetylcarnosine (NAC). NAC is based on the naturally occurring nutrient di-peptide carnosine (a combination of two amino-acids, or protein fragments). It is the key ingredient in Can-C cataract eye drops due to NAC’s potency at ‘mopping up’ free radicals. As the root of tissue damage and accelerated ageing in our bodies, free radicals are the main culprit behind the cataract condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katybug (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you so much, Seabreeze, for all the valued info. I'm in a bit of a rush to get to work so I will read it in depth this evening.  Many thx for taking the time to send it.  The eye drops appeal to me, such an easier route, and for sure I will be trying them very soon.  Have a good day!


----------



## Jambi (Sep 6, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> My mother in law had just one eye done, then she was going to do the other if she was happy with the results.  Well she was very upset after the operation, and said she would have seen better without it.  But that was many years ago, I'm sure they've come a long way with the procedure.  Here's a few suggestions on this site for cataracts, and some eye drops that I would want to try before any surgery.  Just some suggestions.  http://www.naturalnews.com/035446_cataracts_surgery_alternatives.html



I had read something about DMSO for cataracts, but I cannot find it right now. Wait, here it is. http://www.theskepticalnutritionist.com/Cataracts.htm


----------



## Katybug (Sep 6, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I had read something about DMSO for cataracts, but I cannot find it right now. Wait, here it is. http://www.theskepticalnutritionist.com/Cataracts.htm




Thank you so much.  You ladies are so wonderful to offer suggestions.  The only problem is that a former co-worker, whom I had completely forgotten about, helped me with my decision just last evening..  This was several years ago that it happened to her and I had forgotten about her plight.  She is one who doesn't take meds, who doesn't really believe in doctors, and is all about nutrition and alternative medicine.  I gave her a call yesterday to get an update.  For over a year she was taking this or that, inserting this type drops or that drops, all to avoid cataract surgery.  Nothing helped her short of the surgery and she says I am avoiding the inevitable without it.  I almost cried, I had such high hopes for an alternative, but she says I will be wasting my money as she did, and that the surgery is not nearly as bad as I might imagine -- very fast recovery.

I thank you so much, but I am seeing a dr tomorrow morning and get his updated opinion.  He's allowed me to put it off prior to this and leaves the decision completely up to me, but it has become much worse, so I'm ready to get it behind me.  Again, thank you for your time and research on my behalf.


----------



## Tom Young (Sep 8, 2013)

DW had the surgery 7 years ago.  The surgery itself was a breeze... quick, easy, no stress.  Initial results were great.  vision improved, no glasses needed.   The downside was more sensitivity to light, but not a serious problem. 
There is a chance for secondary surgery at a later date, as was the case with my bride... A thin film or veil formed under the back of the lens, requiring simple laser surgery 2 years ago.  Again no stress.  The other part was that the perfect vision now needs low 1.25 power reading glasses.  Still no reason not to have it done... 
We live in two senior communities, and about 1/4 of all residents seem to have had cataract surgery.  We know of no one who has had a negative outcome.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you, Tom.  I understand that all glasses will need to be changed after the surgery, but I am so happy to hear all the positives you mentioned.  I am nearsighted & wore contact lenses since early teens.  I can buy reading glasses (that weren't needed 'til a few yrs ago) at the Dollar Store.  Thanks again for your encouragement.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 15, 2013)

Here is a story about my little Poodle , Betty, that had cataracts. 
I got her from a lady , and Betty was nearly blind, although only a few years old. She would run into the legs of the table, or chairs, and the couch. She could barely see, and her eyes were kind of a milky white . I am not totally sure that it was cataracts, it that is what it seemed to be .
I started putting fresh pure aloe Vera drops in her eyes. I would hold her in my lap, and put the aloe in with my eye dropper. Then, I let it work a few minutes, and soon, white stuff would start coming out of her eyes, which I wiped off with a Kleenex.
It didn't hurt her at all. 

After doing this for maybe a week, she was really starting to be able to see again, and her eyes were clearing up. She started running around the house. We took her outside, and she ran around the yard, missing all of the trees. 
Then she chased the cat around the yard ! 
That little Poodle was SO happy ! I think that she believed that she would  never see again, and she had given up hope.
After that, I just kept her on a maintainence ration of aloe in her drinking water, and she never had any more problem with her eyes.
i have used aloe drops in my eyes, and found that if I opened my eyes after I put them in, that it burned, but if I kept my eyes closed while it was working, then it didn't hurt, and afterwards, everything looked bright and clearer.
The main thing is to be sure it is pure aloe, and not some that has other stuff mixed in, like they do for sunburn.

http://www.nativeanswer.com/cataracts/


----------



## Katybug (Sep 16, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Here is a story about my little Poodle , Betty, that had cataracts.
> I got her from a lady , and Betty was nearly blind, although only a few years old. She would run into the legs of the table, or chairs, and the couch. She could barely see, and her eyes were kind of a milky white . I am not totally sure that it was cataracts, it that is what it seemed to be .
> I started putting fresh pure aloe Vera drops in her eyes. I would hold her in my lap, and put the aloe in with my eye dropper. Then, I let it work a few minutes, and soon, white stuff would start coming out of her eyes, which I wiped off with a Kleenex.
> It didn't hurt her at all.
> ...




I loved your story about sweet Betty, very heartwarming, and I'm so glad it had a happy ending.  Cataracts are very genetic in my family and I've decided to go the surgeon's route.  Mom & Dad both had the surgery twice over the years and now all my cousins are having it and rave over the results.  

Different specialists have told me over the last decade that I would need the surgery eventually and I trust their opinion.  I could perhaps stall for awhile and/or get some relief from across the counter meds, have even tried a few -- to no avail. 

Thank you so much for sharing that beautiful story....and for your concern.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## kel397 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yep, I had cataracts removed from both eyes about nine years ago - marvellous. Operation took about three minutes and while I could see shadows through a cloth in front of me I couldnt feel a thing. They did one eye first and thats when you tell the difference - after the patch is removed after a few days, I used the bad eye first and then the good eye and, wow, what a difference. Made me realise how blurry and darkish my vision had become. Had the other eye done a few weeks later and havent looked back. Downside? Slight rings around lights at night but I dont go out much at night so it doesnt worry me a lot.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 2, 2014)

kel397 said:


> Yep, I had cataracts removed from both eyes about nine years ago - marvellous. Operation took about three minutes and while I could see shadows through a cloth in front of me I couldnt feel a thing. They did one eye first and thats when you tell the difference - after the patch is removed after a few days, I used the bad eye first and then the good eye and, wow, what a difference. Made me realise how blurry and darkish my vision had become. Had the other eye done a few weeks later and havent looked back. Downside? Slight rings around lights at night but I dont go out much at night so it doesnt worry me a lot.



Thank you so much for your feedback, Kel.  Because I work and am so very nearsighted (worn glasses/contact lens since age 13) I worry about the drastic difference after 1 is done, then waiting 2 wks for the other eye surgery.  End result with me no longer needing glasses is a dream come true.  I'm sure it was the same for you.

My concern is remembering from many yrs ago, if I lost a contact lens and wanted to go out w/o glasses, I would pop one in and go out for the evening.  My eyes are no longer moist enough to wear them and can't tolerate them at all.  But seeing so clearly with one eye and so poorly with the other,  I remember feeling very off balance and getting terrible headaches.  And obviously glasses won't help, as one eye will be 100% corrected for the poor vision.  Aren't the next 2 wks rather challenging until both eyes are the same?  Nonetheless, I am counting the days 'til surgery.  (A patch may be the answer for me 'til they are both done, tho my dr doesn't use them.  Seems it would eliminate the problem.)

Thanks again for your input.  I've been very concerned about this and forgot to ask my doctor about it and won't see him again 'til the surgery in February.  I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Kathybug,

Yes, my husband and I both had cataract surgery a couple of years ago - with lens replacement.  The pro is you can see really well without glasses.  I can see great at a distance, but still need reading glasses.

My husband cannot see as well as I can at a distance, but can still see fine to drive.  He can read up close better than I can, but still needs reading glasses in low light.

Con - I have eye twinges (pain) on rare occasion.  You need to use eye drops daily.  Not many cons here...

If I had it done again, I would consider having one eye done for distance, and one for reading.  Some people could not tolerate this, but I think I could have.

The procedure was a little scary, but not a lot of pain involved.  We had ours done at a Kaiser facility in California.  

Bottom line is, I would do it again in a heartbeat.  No glasses or contact lenses needed for the rest of my life...

Hope this is helpful.

Sandy


----------



## SandyR (Jan 2, 2014)

One more con I thought of, headlights on cars bother me some at night.  I just try not to look at them!

Sandy


----------



## Katybug (Jan 2, 2014)

SandyR said:


> Hi Kathybug,
> 
> Yes, my husband and I both had cataract surgery a couple of years ago - with lens replacement.  The pro is you can see really well without glasses.  I can see great at a distance, but still need reading glasses.
> 
> ...



Hi Sandy, don't think I've seen you on the board before, but I've only been around for a few months.  Thanks for responding.  

Being terribly nearsighted and wearing contacts for so long, I always had to use reading glasses for computer & reading, but once I stopped wearing the lenses a decade or so ago, no need for them....'til old age set in and now I can't read w/o them.  

Since you're offered a choice, I quickly chose to correct the most important issue of being nearsighted -- so I can once again wake up and see clearly!  I never wear glasses around the house unless I'm watching TV, but it's blurry and I lose things all the time and can't find them. (lol)  I was sure I would still need reading glasses and that's no problem at all. 

I keep hearing about the importance of eye drops, but thinking that was short lived after surgery.  Is it more ongoing and do you still have to use them regularly?  Again, no problem, as I always have drops for dry eyes on hand since they took my estrogen away.  

I'm one of those who can't tolerate a lens for distance & one for reading...tried it w/contacts and w/bi-focals and it just didn't work.  Perhaps I gave up too quickly, but I have vertigo from time to time.  I just didn't like the similar feeling, and I don't mind the reading glasses at all.  Just realized I'll be wearing them for the computer again, but that's no where near as important to me as being able to see at a distance w/our glasses!

I am looking so forward to this surgery, I can't tell you and sincerely appreciate your post.


----------



## kel397 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Katybug
I really cant remember having much of a problem between the two ops - there certainly was a difference in the eyes but it didnt trouble me - and Ive never used eye drops since the surgery, oh maybe ocasionally but nothing connected with the surgery from my viewpoint. Good luck next month - you'll love the difference.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 2, 2014)

Katy..did you get a date for your surgery yet?  Also, one other thing I thought of if it hasn't been mentioned (didn't want to go back through all the posts)...You will be amazed at the brightness of colors, especially whites.  I thought I had almond appliances..turns out they are white..LOL

As far as eye drops, if you have dryness issues now, you will still have that afterwards.  Just keep the liquid tears on hand.  I never had dry eyes until I had the surgery, but now I do somewhat, and I think it is related to the surgery as it started right afterward.  

Don't worry about the two weeks in between..I was so busy enjoying my new found vision in one eye, I forgot I couldn't see out of the other one.  As far as glasses afterward, most insurance companies pay for a pair of glasses to correct any residual vision problems.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 3, 2014)

kel397 said:


> Hi Katybug
> I really cant remember having much of a problem between the two ops - there certainly was a difference in the eyes but it didnt trouble me - and Ive never used eye drops since the surgery, oh maybe ocasionally but nothing connected with the surgery from my viewpoint. Good luck next month - you'll love the difference.



Thanks, Kel, very encouraging.  I was thinking eye drops because of the implant would be imperative going forward. Glad to hear that's not the case, tho I understand I will still have my same issue w/dry eyes.  I'm used to it at this point.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 3, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Katy..did you get a date for your surgery yet?  Also, one other thing I thought of if it hasn't been mentioned (didn't want to go back through all the posts)...You will be amazed at the brightness of colors, especially whites.  I thought I had almond appliances..turns out they are white..LOL
> 
> As far as eye drops, if you have dryness issues now, you will still have that afterwards.  Just keep the liquid tears on hand.  I never had dry eyes until I had the surgery, but now I do somewhat, and I think it is related to the surgery as it started right afterward.
> 
> ...



Yes, my dear, got a date for the 1st surgery a few wks ago...Happy Valentine's Day to me...Feb 14th for the first one and Feb 28th for the 2nd.  I haven't heard about the improved brightness, great bonus!! 

I got so frustrated last night because they were running weather reports/heavy snow for the mountains of NC along the bottom of the TV screen.  My lil guy is there with his dad and I was interested in whether or not they would get home and I would be working today.  I had to stand directly in front of the TV to read the darned things and wishing like crazy surgery would be JAN 14th!!  Soooo frustrating, as you know!

Because of 5 yrs of Tamoxafin (sp?) to dry up all the estrogen, I have to put a glob of Vaseline like ointment in both eyes every night at bedtime or risk mild corneal abrasions from eyelid scratches as I sleep.  It's that bad, plus I wear a sleep mask and that totally eliminates the problem. All self imposed as I refuse to give up my ceiling fan even in winter & that worsens the drying out. I know nothing will change regarding that after surgery. (I remember posting this before, just kindly overlook. lol)   And I carry the liquid tears w/me all the time. At this point they aren't nearly as necessary as the ointment, nor as effective, but know they will be a big relief after surgery. 

Great news on the 2 wks in between, and that it wasn't a problem for you.  I impatiently waited 'til the new year to get this done because insurance pays more this year, according to my agent, and it's a relief not to have to worry about big medical bills.  I'm going to call and ask about any glasses I may need, but thinking Blue Cross will pick up the tab. 

Thx so much for the info!   I'm so excited about ditching glasses I would cut a cartwheel, if I could!


----------



## SandyR (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Kahybug,

I haven't posted before.  I've watched a few posts.  I'm still working, so time is an issue.

I find I use eye drops daily.  Not a lot, once or twice a day.  My opthamologist recommended Refresh, so that's what I use.

I have vertigo from time to time also.  What a bummer.  I find taking melatonin at night when I go to bed helps, as well as a couple of other things.  Do you take anything for it?

I also use glasses for computer work, which I'm on all day long.  

Good luck on your surgery.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 3, 2014)

Katy, BCBS picked up most of the tab for my glasses, but of course they have many different policies.  Hope yours does too. My glassed have some correction to them for distance and are bifocals for reading.  There is a spot from between 2-5 feet from my face that neither part of the glasses correct so I never wear them, they drive me crazy.  I use readers only.  I see well enough to drive without.  

I need to be using eye drops more, as my op suggested, but just can't remember to put the darn things in

So glad you got a date and can look forward to an end to it.


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 3, 2014)

I have not only the problem of having only cataracts,  but also Fuch's Dystrophy - a complete deterioration of the front of the cornea..  For me,  the only answer is a corneal transplant.  My vision has been gradually fading over 20 years now. I also have eyes that weep - part of the process of Fuch's dystrophy.  They'll be bad enough in about a year  for me to have the corneal transplant.  Meanwhile,  I just have to put in the drops,  try to see as well as I can and just hope that the corneal transplant,  when I have it,  will work.  I must admit I'm rather scared of going blind.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your eye problem GrannyJo, but they are so much more advanced now with eye procedures that I'm sure you will come out just fine and be more comfortable.  The anticipation is usually much worse than the actual procedure.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 4, 2014)

SandyR said:


> Hi Kahybug,
> 
> I haven't posted before.  I've watched a few posts.  I'm still working, so time is an issue.
> 
> ...



Hi Sandy, and welcome to our board.  I really appreciate your sharing your experience with the surgery. May I ask, how long has it been since you had it done?  You mentioned you're still using drops.  From the posts, looks as if that varies.

The only thing that helps my vertigo is laser acupuncture, but then I get laser acupuncture for everything.  Doesn't involve needles at all and I've been going to him for yrs.  You wouldn't believe how many things it can help and tho insurance doesn't pay, it's well worth the $35.00 visit...and even better that they let you pay whatever you choose to pay monthly (not many dr's allow that anymore, as you know.)   But I have some Melatonin and next time I feel it coming on, I'm going to give it a try.  I have it 2-3 times a year and in all the professionals I've seen for it over the years, no one has ever suggested any type medication other than one my regular dr says would make me too lethargic to drive next day.  I get the best info on this board! 

Thank you again, Sandy, and I hope at some point you have more time and can join us on a regular basis.  It's such a good group of people.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 4, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Katy, BCBS picked up most of the tab for my glasses, but of course they have many different policies.  Hope yours does too. My glassed have some correction to them for distance and are bifocals for reading.  There is a spot from between 2-5 feet from my face that neither part of the glasses correct so I never wear them, they drive me crazy.  I use readers only.  I see well enough to drive without.
> 
> I need to be using eye drops more, as my op suggested, but just can't remember to put the darn things in
> 
> So glad you got a date and can look forward to an end to it.



The insurance policies differ for sure, OG, and hoping I'm as lucky as you were.  My opthamologist is saying I won't need them for anything other than reading and hope he's right.  (I have so many pairs from the Dollar Store, but he's saying that the strength may change.  For a dollar, who cares, right?)

As I said before, I couldn't wear the bi-focals either and thank goodness never purchased them.  Lucky you on the eye drops! Believe me you would remember if you needed them that badly.  Not complaining, feel so lucky to be here 20 yrs after breast cancer, but Tamoxifin really does a number on drying your eyes out.  Add some wine to that and it's a  real bugger!

Thanks so much for all your support!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 4, 2014)

kel397 said:


> Hi Katybug
> I really cant remember having much of a problem between the two ops - there certainly was a difference in the eyes but it didnt trouble me - and Ive never used eye drops since the surgery, oh maybe ocasionally but nothing connected with the surgery from my viewpoint. Good luck next month - you'll love the difference.



You really are lucky, Kel, seems almost everyone else has to use the drops regularly.  Thank you so much for sharing your experience. And, again, welcome to our group!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 4, 2014)

grannyjo said:


> I have not only the problem of having only cataracts,  but also Fuch's Dystrophy - a complete deterioration of the front of the cornea..  For me,  the only answer is a corneal transplant.  My vision has been gradually fading over 20 years now. I also have eyes that weep - part of the process of Fuch's dystrophy.  They'll be bad enough in about a year  for me to have the corneal transplant.  Meanwhile,  I just have to put in the drops,  try to see as well as I can and just hope that the corneal transplant,  when I have it,  will work.  I must admit I'm rather scared of going blind.



Oh, Granny, you are dealing with so much more than I am.  My heart goes out.   It's awful not being able to see clearly, but for most of us it's much more easily resolved than what they are telling you.  Let's keep our fingers crossed that it will work.  If it's any consolation, and I don't know anyone personally, but I've heard success stories on the transplants and no negatives. Please keep us updated.


----------



## kel397 (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree re improved brightness- the eye yet to be operated on in those two weeks will show you things that look decidedly dull. Swap eyes to the operated one and, wow, it all brightens up considerably. You have no idea this dulling of colours is happening until you have this operation.


----------

